# Hi Newbie from oklahoma



## shortfish (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi I'm new to this site joined last night. I'm from Oklahoma and fished quite allot of tournaments till i had to sell my big boat it was a nitro with a 225 but my dad had to sell it (im 16). im the process of getting a jonboat and will be doing all the customization myself. anyway just wanted to get to know everyone.


----------



## SMDave (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey man welcome aboard! You'll love it here! The members are one of a kind, there are great articles, and tons of great customizations in the Jon Boat Convesions section. Stick around; it's the best forum I've been part of yet! 8)


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome !! Glad you decided to join a REAL FORUM!!!!!!!!!You'll love it here.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome - What SMDave said is 10000000% correct and more

Got any fish pics?


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome! Glad you found the site!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 16, 2008)

Finally someone else not from NJ or PA! jk. This is the best forum around. You will definitely like it here


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Welcome to the greatest fishing forum/family on the planet!*


----------



## bcritch (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to the site. Looking forward to hearing some fishing reports from Oklahoma.


----------



## Jim (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome shortfish,
Thanks for joining! Bummer about the Nitro, But the Jon will get you to the honey holes those big boats cant go! Look forward to your future posts. I think your the first member from Oklahoma!

\/ =D>


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome! You will love it here!


----------



## slim357 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to the board, theres a bunch of knowledgable and helpful people here. So your from oaklahoma I hope your not a sooners fan, but if you are its ok ill just have to bust your chops.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## MARINE0341 (Jan 16, 2008)

WELCOME ABOARD!!! This is a great site...


----------



## little anth (Jan 16, 2008)

welcome dude youll like it here :wink:


----------



## shamoo (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome, everyone said what had to be said about this site. Just courious, would you mind shareing how you heard about us? You dont have to, I just thought it would be interesting. So sit back, relax, limber up your didgits and jump in  Whats the most popular fishing lure in your area? (soft/hard) and what is yours?


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 17, 2008)

Oklahoma In Da Houuuuuuuseeeee!!! Welcome shortfish, with all these PA/NJ people being quickly out numbered I'm starting to look forward to some intelligent conversation (hehehe j/k guys :lol, welcome aboard man!!


----------



## shamoo (Jan 17, 2008)

Mr. bassaddict, I dont know too much but shoulnt that be "rep-pre-zenten"


----------



## shortfish (Jan 17, 2008)

I absolutely despise of the sooners Im a cowboys fan all the way. I heard about you from pbw on youtube.com he invited me to join the site and so far it has helped me allot. favorite lure of mine is a tail weighted fry around docks. probably the most popular way to fish around here would be the old jig or texas rigged worm.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 17, 2008)

Cool


----------



## pbw (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm scout for tinboats on youtube 
8)

Welcome to the site !


----------



## MARINE0341 (Jan 18, 2008)

shortfish said:


> I absolutely despise of the sooners Im a cowboys fan all the way. I heard about you from pbw on youtube.com he invited me to join the site and so far it has helped me allot. favorite lure of mine is a tail weighted fry around docks. probably the most popular way to fish around here would be the old jig or texas rigged worm.



OH NO!!!! Cowboys fan!!!  

Im a PATS fan born and raised... 17-0 soon to be 18-0 this weekend :lol: 

sorry bout the cowboys. i wish they were still in,to bad for the colts payton must be on his daddys farm right now chasing down a sheep to cuddle with :lol: no ofense to anyone who like manning and the colts...


----------



## shortfish (Jan 18, 2008)

I also despise of them I meant OKLAHOMA STATE COWBOYS OSU Pistol pete

Im a vikings fan when it comes to pro football


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## slim357 (Jan 18, 2008)

Good to hear that your not a sooners fan (cuz they got stomped last time they took the field, Lets go mountianeers!) Cowboys osu? or those bums in dallas. I hope its not those bums in dallas.


----------

